# BMW M Power Meter - BMW iPhone/iPod app



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Neat, I'll play with this today...


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

andyffer said:


> http://www.bmw.com/com/en/newvehicles/mseries/x5m/2009/g_meter.html
> 
> I have Dynolicious and it is great so I cant wait to compare this app


There's no comparison. 

Dyno > this app, but Dyno costs money, where this one doesn't.


----------

